# Test E. Tren E and Eq



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has run this course.

Ive already got my Tren E and Test E and planning to run 600mg Tren and 900mg Test. And had a thought that I could also run some Eq in the mix at around 400mg. All doses obviously weekly for 15 weeks.

The gains will be awesome from the test and Tren course as I've already completed one course of it this year.

Curious what ppl experiences are if any. I've rated the Eq before and kept a lot of gains just don't wanna over complicate things.

Pct is hcg at 500 iu per week with amidex at 0.5 a day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

id switch the tren and test amounts ratio and drop a little personally and up EQ to 900mg.

so:

600mg tren

400mg test

900mg EQ

would also add mast at 250mg.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Neither is adex well can be but I wouldn't recommend it

Personally I'd drop the EQ if you can't run it at a gram a wk, even then I'd be dubious and replace it with mast, same dose as the tren


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd go with powerhouse cycle layout as your 400mg eq is too long.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> id switch the tren and test amounts ratio and drop a little personally and up EQ to 900mg.
> 
> so:
> 
> ...


What's the thinking behind the low Test dose PHMG?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Oak 2009 said:


> What's the thinking behind the low Test dose PHMG?


For me personally it just gives a proper solid look and allows me to bump up anabolics.

I dont suffer from libido issues though so i dont have to do your standard 2:1 ratio with say 800mg test:400mg deca.

Personally find that i grow better when ive used lower test and higher anabolic steroids. Other people might find that a different approach works better. Just putting options out there.

This is how drastic the looks change in me after say 8 weeks:

1.high test, low anabolics:

1200mg test enth, 400mg deca per week










2. low test, high anabolics:

430mg tren ace, 140mg test prop, 900mg eq, 130mg mast prop per week










So both give different look but fit the same in clothes. Problem with the first cycle is you are holding so much water, when it drops , you think you are shrinking and you get a very negative mental impact. Not the case with the low test cycle. Just depends what you are after really.

cycle 1 is a lot cheaper and more simple too (second required everyday jabbing for me). But then i wanted a certain look and it did achieve that.

For people saying its diet and all that...i ate the same on both. Worse on cycle two if anything depending on your view of "bad" food choices.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

The Oak 2009 said:


> What's the thinking behind the low Test dose PHMG?


See below!!!! Won't get a better reasoning that that! :lol:



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> For me personally it just gives a proper solid look and allows me to bump up anabolics.
> 
> I dont suffer from libido issues though so i dont have to do your standard 2:1 ratio with say 800mg test:400mg deca.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> For me personally it just gives a proper solid look and allows me to bump up anabolics.
> 
> I dont suffer from libido issues though so i dont have to do your standard 2:1 ratio with say 800mg test:400mg deca.
> 
> ...


Looking awesome and clearly the results are there!

I had everything planned, all the eyes dotted and t's crossed but became slightly indecisive this morning when someone suggested the Eq!

I've already bought the cycle and can get hold of the Eq and could up it to 600 a week, got awesome gains from Tren a and gram of prop last cycle hence why I was thinking that cycle.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JSTEVO said:


> Looking awesome and clearly the results are there!
> 
> I had everything planned, all the eyes dotted and t's crossed but became slightly indecisive this morning when someone suggested the Eq!
> 
> I've already bought the cycle and can get hold of the Eq and could up it to 600 a week, got awesome gains from Tren a and gram of prop last cycle hence why I was thinking that cycle.


Mate, if thats what you have decided and are happy with then go for it. Just showing there are other options for others too.


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

No I really appreciate it.

It's defo an option for my dieting phase which will start March time.

Certainly having great gains on 300 Tren a I feel a higher amount will give me a better edge. Plus with mast will assist.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JSTEVO said:


> Just curious if anyone has run this course.
> 
> Ive already got my Tren E and Test E and planning to run 600mg Tren and 900mg Test. And had a thought that I could also run some Eq in the mix at around 400mg. All doses obviously weekly for 15 weeks.
> 
> ...


i did 2g test, 1g eq and 600mg tren e for 12months straight, cycling oxys/winstrol at 200-300mg/day 4 weeks on 4weeks off. It made the changes from my first AVI pic on my profile (jeans no shirt) to the current one... is all I'm saying..

so good base cycle. I'd add some orals in though at 100-200mg/day.

PCT wise:

week 1-2: clomid 100mg ED +arimidex 1mg ED

Week 3: clomid 50mg ED+arimidex 1mg ED

Week 4: clomid 50mg EOD + arimidex 1mg EOD

week 5: nolvadex 20mg/day to prevent rebound gyno



Pain2Gain said:


> Neither is adex well can be but I wouldn't recommend it
> 
> Personally I'd drop the EQ if you can't run it at a gram a wk, even then I'd be dubious and replace it with mast, same dose as the tren


I don't know why people rate masterone- its basically injectable proviron; which serves a purpose when 4 weeks out of a comp, but not really at other times- it has very low anabolic properties; better of to run more test than masteron.

at any rate, arimidex is better in PCT than nolva, and is effective PCT on its own:

http://www.medibolics.com/ArimidexBoostsTestosterone.htm


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, so from what your suggesting is running the high test and lower test course as I intended,and the gains will be as I originally though.

It's my last course before I diet for my comp,

Last season I ran Tren a 100mg eod, prop 100mg eod and the mast 4 weeks out with injectable whinny and placed second out of 14 ppl!

I'm considering upping my Tren a considerably as I will with my prop. Var and obvious mast as I did but at a lower dose!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JSTEVO said:


> Ok, so from what your suggesting is running the high test and lower test course as I intended,and the gains will be as I originally though.
> 
> It's my last course before I diet for my comp,
> 
> ...


well done, you're def on the right track..

4 weeks out in particular from comp, I HIGHLY recommend using BSI labs, water based/esterless AAS; they have:

-test suspension 100mg/ml

-dbol 50mg/ml

-winny 50mg/ml

-mtren 2.5mg/ml

- custom mix of mtren+dbol+test suspension

I would really focus on water based site shots daily of winny and test suspension....


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

The only issue I would have is getting hold of that lab. It's all chemtec, rohm and pro chem here.

What's mtren?

And is that each day?


----------



## mit4500 (Jul 18, 2012)

M Tren is a pre work out blast of tren at a very high dose

as for the test/tren ratio I am also about to start this cycle and have spent alot of time researching on the ratio

and basically tren and test both fight for the same receptor..A receptor can only bind with so much compounds before its basically full. tren is 5x more androgenic then test which means it will win the fight to the receptor, & if tren wins the fight then what ever test dosage you have beyond the tren dosage will be floating around your system in the form of test serum which will just cause more side effects

so favouring tren over the test will avoid that...plus tren will increase libido when combined with test

therfore I shalst be keeping the test lower


----------

